# GRI contact for booking



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi ladies

After a long wait due to various reasons I am calling to book in for ivf again. A woman at my work is going  just now and said the clinic has changed location again? Last time I went it was up above maternity (i think 5th floor). Is the phone number still 2110505? 

Final question can anyone remember roughly how long between phone call and appointment I seem to remember roughly 3 weeks? I have a  bad cold and looking to get well rid before going back!!

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Just in case anyone ever comes across this and is looking for same/similar info.

The phone number is the same and the clinic is now down the corridor from the WH Smith. 

They were fully booked for this cycle so will need to go on next period which means provisional appointment booked for 14th April (9 weeks) so think 3 weeks is a good average if you are able to get booked in straight away. 

Good luck everyone x


----------

